
How OkCupid predicts who you will like - mikeokc
https://tech.okcupid.com/how-we-predict-swipes/
======
alexandercrohde
Cool, in a mathy way. But it just feels emblematic of the problem of modern
engineering attitudes (in that it fetishizes itself over user experience).

What I mean is that taking the convenient statistic and saying "seems to be
80% good" instead of looking at the end-user-experience is a huge part of the
problem. Psychology studies show over and over that often more choice can lead
to less satisfaction, for example.

[To point, maybe giving a user 5 bad matches and 1 good match is more likely
to result in a date than would giving them 6 good matches. If you don't look
at the big picture experience-wise all of your complicated math thoughts may
be of 0 or negative value, ironically]

Now I get it's much easier to model online dating as though it's a marketplace
of assets rather actual (emotional, universally irrational) humans. But I
think the real value proposition is in the latter.

------
noir_lord
Met my partner on OKC a few years ago, their % match was eerily accurate.

Only used it for a couple of months but the user experience was superior to
the other one I tried (PoF which felt like it was abandoned).

She's pretty much a female version of me minus the programming (though her
fascination with shipping and logistics is pretty much as bad as mine with
computers).

------
bitwize
OKStupid seems to consistently pair me with super-feminists in the Millie Tant
mold.

I mean, sure, fight the good fight and all that, but if you're questioning
whether you're even a _woman_ I'm afraid dating me is not going to work out.
It makes me wonder what sort of signal I sent that their algorithm locked
onto.

------
Madmallard
The fact that 80% of the women on OKCupid go for the top 20% of men on there
means this b.s. doesn't matter and they're just trying to stay relevant lol.

------
yuvalr1
May be really interesting seeing whether OKC Match Percentage correlates with
the double take right swipes percentage. I mean: given a calculated match
between two persons, what is the probability to get a double right swipe in
the double take feature.

------
Y7ZCQtNo39
Who you like versus who you are actually compatible with are two different
problems. I'd imagine online dating services will never figure out the latter.

